# يا جماعة ارجوكم ساعدوني



## i.d.amgad (6 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة ارجوكم ساعدوني ... انا عايز برنامج امكانياتة كويسة و سهل في نفس الوقت علشان اشغل بيه cnc router و عايز اتعلم عليه بسرعة .

و نزلت الماستر كام و كل ماجي افتحه يجيلي رسالة بتقول no sim found و الارت كام عايز activation من علي فلاشة .

ارجوكم المساعدة لمن يعرف الحل .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (7 يونيو 2008)

أذكر رقم الأصدار للأرت كام وسوف أرسلة لك


----------



## i.d.amgad (7 يونيو 2008)

DELCAM.ARTCAM.PRO.V2008-MAGNiTUDE

دا اللي عندي


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (8 يونيو 2008)

يوجد الكثير من الاصدارات لبرنامج الأرتكام مع الكراكات الخاصة بها
ولكن .. يوجد كراكات لا تجعل البرنامج يعمل جيدا أو بالأصح يعمل كما ينبغى
ومنها أالأصدار الذى ذكرت 2008
فنصيحتى لك أستخدام أحد ثلاثة أصدارات و هم .....
v.6
v.8
v.9.1

وهذا الأصدار أفضلها على الاطلاق وهو التاسع

Artcam 9 Pro 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32100228/Artcam.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32100230/Artcam.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32202303/Artcam.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32242632/Artcam.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32242633/Artcam.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32293102/Artcam.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32293103/Artcam.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32293104/Artcam.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32314311/Artcam.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32314312/Artcam.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32314314/Artcam.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32339133/Artcam.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32339134/Artcam.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32339135/Artcam.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32356215/Artcam.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32356216/Artcam.part16.rar 
Password- shareddl.org

or

*http://www.filefactory.com/file/319f3a/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/948928/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/8c6b4c/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/437d9f/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/2e3d4a/*
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/321c2a*


----------



## i.d.amgad (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جدا علي اهتمامك


----------



## waely (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا كنت في احتياج لهذا البرنامج
لكن لو سمحت كنت اريد ان اعرف هل البرنامج كامل ام لا وهل معه كراك ام لا ؟


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (16 يونيو 2008)

waely قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا كنت في احتياج لهذا البرنامج
> لكن لو سمحت كنت اريد ان اعرف هل البرنامج كامل ام لا وهل معه كراك ام لا ؟


 
نعم البرنامج كامل وستجد الكراك فى هذا الفولدر 
MAGNiTUDE
خذ كوبى للفايلات الموجودة بة و انقلهم للمكان المخصص المشروح بملف التكست المرفق


----------



## waely (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكن النسخة الخاصة بالرابيد شير لا تعمل
جاري تنزيله من الفيل فاكتوري


----------



## msadek80 (22 يونيو 2008)

thaaaanks alot but how can i connect this software to my machine


----------



## msadek80 (6 يوليو 2008)

Thank you
it is very useful program


----------



## أمير المشاعر (10 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوكم كيف اركب الملفات في البرنامج
الحقو علي يااخوان


----------

